# 2015 AUDI TT-S SEPANG BLUE DETAILED



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Long time no see! Thought you guys might like this.

Having detailed this when it was brand new a year ago, the owner took advantage of my January sale and booked it in for a two stage machine polish and Carpro's Cquartz UK Edition coating for paintwork with Reload applied after the first hour.

Exterior glass received the awesome Kamikaze Collection Intenso window coat, a highly durable glass coating, wheels coated with Finishkare Hi Temp Wax and tyres dressed with Gyeon.

Interior glass cleaned with Valetpro, vacuumed and cleaned throughout. Exhausts polished and engine bay cleaned then dressed with Aerospace 303.

In conclusion, an extremely glossy and well protected MK3 Audi TT-S in sepang blue!!

Video






Pictures


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice very nice indeed


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

great job mate looks stunning, how much would all this work cost on a MK1 TT ? interior exterior engine bay ?


----------



## Hoskyn (Jul 7, 2015)

Very impressive job!


----------



## VTTS (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

:mrgreen: [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] as always top stuff, stunning car


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

LOWBOYTT said:


> great job mate looks stunning, how much would all this work cost on a MK1 TT ? interior exterior engine bay ?


Hi mate,

Send over an enquiry to [email protected]


----------



## LOWBOYTT (Dec 4, 2016)

darylbenfield said:


> LOWBOYTT said:
> 
> 
> > great job mate looks stunning, how much would all this work cost on a MK1 TT ? interior exterior engine bay ?
> ...


sent mate might hit your spam sent it on my work email [email protected]


----------

